# طريقة عمل شامبوا / شاول جل / معقم الجراثيم



## ghroor (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لجات اليكم لانكم مهندسين في الكيميائيات ولاحضت مدى خبرتكم ماشاء الله ونحن فخورين بكم ولذا اتيت هنا

ارجو مساعدة اختكم من الامارات في طريقة صنع الشامبو او البلسم
وطريقة سناعة معقم الايادي من الجراثيم
وطريقة صناعة شاول جل

انا لا اعرف تلك الامور لان مجال تخصصي بعيد جدا ولكن اريد التجربه واتمنى افتح مصنع في المستقبل واريد من الان ان اجرب واحاول 


ارجوا اعطائي الطريقه للاستخدام المنزلي كيف اصنعه في المنزل 
مع ذكر المواد بالاسم الكيميائي حتى استطيع جلبه ومن اين اخذه ؟ هي المواد تباع في الصيدليه ؟

وارجوا اعطائي المقادير صحيحه سواء بالملل او الكيلو او اي مقدار صحيح من كل ماده وطريقة الخلط الخ

اعلم بانكم مهندسون رائعون ولديكم خلفيه كبيره بخصوص ما احتاجه لذا اعلم انكم لن تخيبلوا املي فيكم 

اختكم 
الامارات


----------



## nsshag (1 مايو 2009)

*صناعة الشامبو*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 00ان صناعة الشامبو والشاور جل فى المنزل تعتمد على وجود مصدر لبيع المواد الخام بالكيلو ولااعتقد انه متوفر لديكم فى الامارات لان هذه الخامات تباع بالبراميل 00اما بالنسبة لتركيبة وصناعة الشامبو فقد انزلتها من عدة ايام فى هذا الموقع وهى موجودة الان على الصفحة الرئيسية واذا لم تجديها 00 اكتبى فى خانة البحث ( صناعة الشامبو ) وسوف يظهر لك التفاصيل ..00 وفقك الله ياابنتنا الى مافيه الخير والصلاح ابواحمد


----------



## ghroor (1 مايو 2009)

من قال لك بانه لايوجد فالامارات !!
ادم عندكم تباع عند العطارين
تقول انه لايوجد لدينا ؟؟

بالعكس المصانع كثيره جدا
لكن احتاج اسماء كيميائية صحيحه حتى اطلبها 
ولا يهم ان كان بالبرميل لان الحمد لله منزلي كبير ولدي مخزن فيه 
المهم احتاج للاسماء الصحيحه والطريقه الصحيحه


----------



## kalemaro (2 مايو 2009)

*الشامبوا*

اختى الغالية غرور

سلامى واحترامى لك من مصر حتى الامارات الشقيق اعزها الله دائما بابنائها المتقين
وجعلها فخرا للعرب والمسلمين انه سبحانه يعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء

اليك ملف الشامبو كما وعدتك مسبقا 
مقتبسا من لورانس العرب


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده‎


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن قبارى (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ونفع الله بك


----------



## sala_4f2000 (1 مايو 2010)

شكرررررررررررااااااااا جزيييييييييييييييييييلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------

